# Gomersal Tunnel nr. Cleckheaton, W.Yorks.



## kevinfromwyke (Jan 23, 2019)

I didn't realise until yesterday, that you could walk right up to the (south) portal of this tunnel as there are no paths showing on the O.S. map, but it's easily accessible. So here are the 2 pics I took:











A previous thread (https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/ma...417-gomersal-rail-tunnel-december-2010-a.html) was about 8 years ago, so there doesn't seem to be any change.

I've just joined, so hope these are ok


----------



## ocelot397 (Jan 24, 2019)

What's the brick pillar in aide of? To stop cars driving up the tunnel?


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 24, 2019)

I thought as above, is it brick? looks decidedly unstable.
Did u not go in & get some more pics? I would suggest that as your next step & get a full report up ;-)


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jan 24, 2019)

How come you never went in?


----------



## smiler (Jan 24, 2019)

KPUrbex said:


> How come you never went in?



I thought that, maybe he didn't have a light or feel safe, in which case he was quite sensibly


----------



## HughieD (Jan 24, 2019)

*@ocelot397* - the brick structure at the western end was to allow access for inspections after the approach cutting was infilled. But in 1997 Railtrack and Kirklees Council decided to stop any further tipping on the site. Hence it is a brick access shaft that would have been surrounded by earth.


----------



## kevinfromwyke (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. The link I added to the old thread (and the reply from Hughie D) explain the brick pillar. Just inside is a full-width steel fencing, though a couple of bars are forced apart enough to allow access....and I didn't have a torch. The early thread from Jan.2011 shows that someone got some access.


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 26, 2019)

Curious tunnel!
If you're able to get some shots inside these places in the future, then it helps, but appreciate you taking the time to make a report


----------



## Simon.A (Dec 5, 2021)

I remember walking through there as a kid. Probably around 1998 or 99. They had fenced it off at the Birstall side then but there was a gap. We used to go through without a torch which was always fun hah. You knew you had got to the halfway point when you came across a massive pile of rubbel to climb over. I might have to see if I can explore it again some time.


----------



## kevinfromwyke (Jan 25, 2022)

Simon.A said:


> I remember walking through there as a kid. Probably around 1998 or 99. They had fenced it off at the Birstall side then but there was a gap. We used to go through without a torch which was always fun hah. You knew you had got to the halfway point when you came across a massive pile of rubbel to climb over. I might have to see if I can explore it again some time.


Thanks Simon. I hadn't realised that you can you get to the tunnel from the Birstall end . I hadn't been any closer than what looks like a newish housing estate then I found this guy's YouTube videos. This one is part of a few he did entitled the Leeds New Line and this particular one covers this area really well.:


----------

